# Looking for a buff and porcelin silkie pullet!



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any suggestions to a breeder near me in Salem MA or in MA or NH?

Thanks!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a breeder in wrentham but they only sell in minimums of 4. If you are interested I can pm you the info I found.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes!!! If she does those colors of silkies!! Thx so much for replying to my thread


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They have buff according to this Craigslist posting! I'll just post it here since I figured out how to do the entire thing and not just the phone number 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4024763825.html


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Let me know if it works out!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I will, thanks again!! Really appreciate it


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

If it works for you I might get a foursome next spring


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

That person never responded however found an amazing breeder h h silkies.. She has a website if you want it talked with her for about an hour today and her silkies are gorgeous! Ill be picking mine up in the next 3 weeks and can let you know how it goes..


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Where are they located?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wilbraham MA she's not too far from Wrenthem...

http://hhsilkies.wix.com/petsilkies


----------

